# My Kindle Died



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

When I got home from work last night, I sat down for some quality time with machine only to turn it on and have strange black likes verticle on the right side of the screen.  Sometimes it blinks and whatnot, but it seems to be good and dead even after resets etc.  Hopefully they can get me one soon, but I think I'm at least going to be relegated to a weekend of DTBs.

Bah.

What a lousy way to start a four day weekend.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Hackeynut, terrible news!  Let us know when you talk to CS what they say!  I'm sure you'll get one asap, but yes, bad for for 4 day weekend!  (You've tried making sure it's fully charged?  I'm guessing that was the "etc" in your post.)  How long have you had your Kindle?

Keep us posted!

Betsy


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Yup.  It is fully charged.  One of my biggest concerns is that the lines don't go away when the machine is off.  Tried the reset, charged it overnight, basically I've tried flipping everything I could, but it seems dead.

I called CS this morning and apparently the Kindle department doesn't open until 11am EST.  So After that, we'll see where it goes.

I've had the Kindle for 2.5 months now.  Disappointing to say the least.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, they are one day shipping me a replacement and supposedly it will be here on Monday.  So I guess A+ for customer service by a big F for my sadness.


----------



## Lizzy (Nov 26, 2008)

Sorry to hear what happened to you.

I wonder why they call it 1 day shipping?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Lizzy said:


> Sorry to hear what happened to you.
> 
> I wonder why they call it 1 day shipping?


It's one business day...Sat & Sun don't count.

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

hackeynut said:


> Well, they are one day shipping me a replacement and supposedly it will be here on Monday. So I guess A+ for customer service by a big F for my sadness.


So sorry you'll be Kindle-less this weekend. At least, if it gets there as promised, it won't be four days! You can spend some more time here on Kindleboards....

Betsy


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

You're getting it Monday even though it's a holiday?  The good news is that they must have some in stock and they'll start shipping those back orders soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Not everybody gets MLK Day off. I've worked on MLK Day. (The African-American owner of the quilt shop said "Martin would want me to make money.") 

Apparently UPS will deliver on MLK. Great for Hackeynut!

The following is the 2009 holiday schedule for UPS in the United States.

New Year's Day - January 1, 2009*
Memorial Day - May 25, 2009*
Independence Day - July 4, 2009*
Labor Day - September 7, 2009*
Thanksgiving Day - November 26, 2009*
Day after Thanksgiving - November 27, 2009* (Only delivery and pickup of air and international packages is available November 28th)
Christmas Day - December 25, 2009*
New Year's Eve - December 31, 2009* (Only delivery and pickup of air and international packages is available December 31st)
New Year's Day - January 1, 2010*

Saturday and Sunday are rest days for United Parcel Service. (Saturday delivery and pickup is available in certain regions)

* UPS Express Critical is available 365 days each year

*In addition, the following holidays are recognized by U.P.S., but not observed:
*
Martin Luther King Jr. Day
Lincoln's Birthday
Valentine's Day
President's Day
Washington's Birthday
Ash Wednesday
St. Patrick's Day
Good Friday
Passover
Flag Day
Rosh Hashanah
Yom Kippur
Columbus Day
Veteran's Day
Hanukkah
Christmas Eve

Betsy


----------



## AcBush (Jan 4, 2009)

Very good information Betsy, about UPS holiday's. 

However if they are shipping it one day, it may come Fedex or UPS. In any case, you'll probably get the replacement Kindle Monday. 

Oh, and Amazon.com Kindle Support is Open from 6 AM PST - 10 PM PST.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

AcBush said:


> Very good information Betsy, about UPS holiday's.
> 
> However if they are shipping it one day, it may come Fedex or UPS. In any case, you'll probably get the replacement Kindle Monday.
> 
> Oh, and Amazon.com Kindle Support is Open from 6 AM PST - 10 PM PST.


AC is that 7 days a week? Not that I hope to ever use them, but Amazon support seems to be so awesome I would think so.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2009)

I was gonna look up the info about Kindle customer service but it's very hard to find.


----------



## AcBush (Jan 4, 2009)

Anju said:


> AC is that 7 days a week? Not that I hope to ever use them, but Amazon support seems to be so awesome I would think so.


That is correct Anju. 7 days a week, 365.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

OK, I am home and I found th number to Kindle Customer Service.  It's 1-866-321-8851


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

As an update, my new Kindle arrived on Monday, brand new in the box.  Thank God!


----------



## madrye (Jan 8, 2009)

I just posted about my kindle dying and it sounds like the exact same thing as what happened to yours with the lines and mine showed up even when the unit was off as well. I've had mine since end of September/beginning of October. Customer service was amazing. Just so helpful probably the best experiance I've ever had with a company.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

I agree madrye.  Most companies will challenge you if something breaks, not Amazon.  This was how the conversation went.  "Did you drop it?"  "No"  "Lets try and reset it and see if that works."  "It didn't"  "Alright, we have a new one coming in the mail to you.

Wonderful wonderful.


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!  My Second Kindle just died!  The screen is showing nothing (though the cursor works)  Just blank screen.

Damn you Amazon, I love your product but it seems so finicky!


----------



## hackeynut (Dec 16, 2008)

Well, they sent me another one, so lets hope this one lasts longer


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Geez, what rotton luck you're having. Hopefully the third time is the charm and this new one lasts for you.


----------



## Walter45 (Mar 3, 2009)

This reassures me that I will get a replacement for my defective Kindle 2 also. Did you have to send the defectives back? I threw out the packaging. So much for optimism!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

You don't need the packaging from the defective one. Just use the packaging that they use to send you the replacement.  You'll send back the defective one after you get the replacement. They'll also email you a return label.


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

sounds like pretty good CS


----------



## Kind (Jan 28, 2009)

wow, on Kindle #3.


----------

